# HTML - Daten mit andere Technik als Formular versenden



## son gohan (6. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein Programm gebaut das sendet mir Emails mit einem HTML Formular.

Im Formular kann ich Sachen auswaehlen und wenn ich das Formular aus meinem Emailpostfach versenden will, bekomme ich eine Sicherheitswarnung und muss OK klicken damit das Formular versendet wird.

Ich will das deswegen jetzt gerne anders bauen, so dass ich nur ein Link in der Email anklicke und die Daten dann versendet werden, aber geht sowas ueberhaupt? 

Vorher als ich das ohne Forumlar gebaut hatte, habe ich einzelne Links mit GET Parameter versehen, aber ich konnte so nicht genug Daten gleichzeitig verschicken, und ich will auch Sachen auswaehlen koennen, das mit dem auswaehlen geht ja nicht wenn ich vordefinierte links habe.

Also ich brauche eine technik mit der ich Daten auswaehlen kann und versenden kann, so wie bei einem Formular, aber etwas das so wie normale Links beim anklicken ohne Sicherheitswarnung funktioniert.


----------



## tombe (6. September 2013)

Die Frage ist a) welches Email-Programm ist es und b) kann man nicht da etwas einstellen das diese Meldungen nicht mehr erscheinen?

Ach so und c) ist es so schlimm auf OK zu klicken?


----------



## son gohan (6. September 2013)

tombe hat gesagt.:


> Die Frage ist a) welches Email-Programm ist es und b) kann man nicht da etwas einstellen das diese Meldungen nicht mehr erscheinen?
> 
> Ach so und c) ist es so schlimm auf OK zu klicken?



es ist Yahoo Mail und ich denke man kann das nicht abstellen das die Meldung kommt und ich finde es schon zu umstaendlich, vor allem wenn man von ein smartphone aus arbeitet da sind die Knoepfe auch alle kleiner.

Ich weis aber nicht ob es irgendeine andere Technik als Formulare gibt mit der ich das machen kann.


----------



## tombe (7. September 2013)

Es handelt sich aber nicht um eine Meldung um die es in diesem Beitrag geht!?

http://blog.blackseals.net/2010/09/30/sicherheitswarnung-bei-gemischten-webseiteninhalte/


----------



## son gohan (7. September 2013)

tombe hat gesagt.:


> Es handelt sich aber nicht um eine Meldung um die es in diesem Beitrag geht!?
> 
> http://blog.blackseals.net/2010/09/30/sicherheitswarnung-bei-gemischten-webseiteninhalte/



Ich glaube das ist eine andere Sache bei mir, ich kopiere den Text den ich bekomme bei Yahoo hier einfach rein:


> Achtung! Sie sind dabei, Informationen an eine Person außerhalb von Yahoo! zu senden. Wenn Sie nicht möchten, dass Personen außerhalb von Yahoo! diese Informationen erhalten, klicken Sie jetzt auf "Abbrechen".  Nicht vergessen: Sie werden niemals von Yahoo! telefonisch oder per Mail nach Ihrem Passwort gefragt.


----------



## son gohan (7. September 2013)

Was mich auch noch gerade verwundert, wenn ich das Formular abschicke und es kommt auf der Webseite an, dann kann ich nicht mit PHP den Wert vom submit button ablesen, auch mit if(isset($_POST['submitbutton'])) wird nicht erkannt das ein submit button da ist.
Aber andere Felder vom typ input kann ich mit PHP vom ankommenden Formular ablesen, aber warum es nicht mit dem submit button jetzt klappt ist wieder so eine Frage die ich mir nicht beantworten kann, der submit button wurde doch immerhin benutzt zum abschicken.

Die email und das HTML Formular wird auch von Yahoo Mail etwas bearbeitet, es werden jedem HTML Tag ein id Element eingefuegt, aber ob dies ein Grund ist weis ich nicht, wenn es so waere dann muesten doch auch die anderen Felder vom Typ input nicht lesbar sein.


----------



## tombe (7. September 2013)

Ist kein einfaches Thema, schon allein deshalb weil ich jetzt nicht wüßte wie ich es hier nachstellen und testen kann.

Aber wenn du das Formular auf einer (deiner ****) Webseite via PHP auswertest. Warum platzierst du das Formular dann nicht gleich auf dieser Domain, rufst es im Browser auf und schickst es von da ab?

*NACHTRAG:* Wie viele Parameter müsstest du denn an den Link anhängen? Normalerweise kann man eine ganze Menge an eine URL anhängen.

Eventuell könnte man per Javascript/jQuery den Link verändern!?


----------



## son gohan (7. September 2013)

Danke fuer deine Tipps.

Der Grund warum ich das direkt von der Email aus machen wollte ist wegen Bequemlichkeit. Ich will das Programm auch fuer Finanzmarkthandel benutzen und deswegen will ich das es so einfach wie moeglich funktioniert, damit man nicht gedanklich zu sehr abgelenkt wird von komplizierter Bediehung.

Aber ich habe schon eben mit dem Smartphone getestet und dort klappt es noch schlechter, wenn ich die Email im Smartphone oeffne und das Formular abschicke wird es gar nicht versendet.

So wie es aussieht bleibt mir keine andere Wahl, entweder ein Link zu einem Formular auf die Website zu setzen oder direkt ueber den Link in der Email versenden. 

Ich koennte eigentlich auch genuegend Parameter mit dem Link zusammen versenden, aber was ich wollte war eine Auswahl, und sowas geht ja nicht anders als mit Formular, weil an den Link kann ich nicht per Auswahl Sachen dran haengen, zumindest nicht ohne Javascript und weil dies auch ueberall funktionieren soll, kann ich auch kein Javascript benutzen, weil wenn jemand kein Javascript aktiviert hat geht es ja dann wieder nicht.


----------



## tombe (9. September 2013)

Also wenn du die Parameter an die URL anhängen kannst, dann könntest du es eventuell so lösen:


```
<script src="http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1/jquery.min.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript">
$(document).ready(function(){

$("#link").click(function() {

url = "deine_seite.php?p1=" + $("#text1").val();

if ($("#check1").is(":checked") == true) {
	url = url + "&p2=" + $("#check1").val();
}
if ($("#check2").is(":checked") == true) {
	url = url + "&p3=" + $("#check2").val();
}

url = url + "&p4=" + $("input[name='radio']:checked").val();

window.location.href = url;

});

});
</script>
```


```
Eingabe 1: <input type="text" name="text1" id="text1" value="" size="20" maxlength="50" />
<br />
Option 1: <input type="checkbox" name="check1" id="check1" value="111" />
<br />
Option 2: <input type="checkbox" name="check2" id="check2" value="222" />
<br />
Auswahl 1: <input type="radio" name="radio" value="A" checked="checked" />
<br />
Auswahl 2: <input type="radio" name="radio" value="B" />
<p></p>
<a href="#" id="link">Aktion ausf&uuml;hren</a>
```

Je nachdem welche Angaben du machst, wird ein anderer Link erzeugt und die Seite mit den entsprechenden Parametern aufgerufen.

Der Anwender sieht zur Bedienung trotzdem ein Formular welches er einfach "ausfüllen" und abschicken kann.

Jetzt ist halt die Frage wie umfangreich das Formular zu gestalten ist und wie viele verschiedene Optionen du da machen musst.

Vielleicht hilft es ja!?

Gruß Thomas

P.S. Javascript wird hierfür natürlich auch benötigt!


----------



## son gohan (9. September 2013)

Um die meisten Probleme zu vermeiden, habe ich jetzt ein Link benutzt der zum Online Formular fuehrt, aber das Beispiel von dir mit javascript kann man bestimmt auch noch an anderen Stellen benutzen.

Ich denke ohne Javascript wird es besser sein, weil es auch gerade auf Smartphones funktionieren soll und die verschiedenen Emailprogramme auf den Smartphones funktionieren auch alle so unterschiedlich, das man nie sicher sein kann ob jemand ohne Javascript mein Programm benutzen kann.


----------

